# SVS Ultra setup



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Just thought I would share a picture of my SVS setup. I have the full SVS surround system with a PB12 Ultra sub. I love the way they look with the piano black finish and the sound is pronominal! Currently I'm working on building some acoustic panels. I've only hung 2 of the those panel in the front corners of my room but I'm going to treat the whole room with panels as time allows. I just finished some tri-corner traps for the front wall. These tri-corner traps will go above the the existing panels. I need to order some more Roxul 60 now that I know I can build these and make them look half way decent.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a very clean setup you have there.


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

theJman said:


> That's a very clean setup you have there.



thanks.....its a work in progress. Aren't they all?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looking room, thanks for sharing your pic's. Any chance of an equipment list and screen size?


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

It looks very nice. I like the wall color. The room treatment in the front corners looks good as well. A list of equipment and some more photos would be appreciated.


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Sabby said:


> It looks very nice. I like the wall color. The room treatment in the front corners looks good as well. A list of equipment and some more photos would be appreciated.


Thanks, I just started building the acoustical panels. I plan to build many more. 

I have a pretty modest equipment list. 
Marantz SR6007
OPPO 103
Epson 6020UB
Panamax M4300


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

soundcrazy100 said:


> Thanks, I just started building the acoustical panels. I plan to build many more. I have a pretty modest equipment list. Marantz SR6007 OPPO 103 Epson 6020UB Panamax M4300


That's some nice equipment if you ask me.


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

B- one said:


> That's some nice equipment if you ask me.


Haha! Thanks. I guess I always want better stuff....stuff that I can't afford. 

BTW, screen is 120".


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

soundcrazy100 said:


> Haha! Thanks. I guess I always want better stuff....stuff that I can't afford. BTW, screen is 120".


We all do but it's not worth going in debt for. I want a projector someday, but being stuck in our living room means 64" tv.


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

I still want to setup some type of automation but when I start looking at different options I realize that either I don't know what I'm doing or the sites I'm looking at don't explain very well (probably a combination). It seems like the sites I've looked at really try to push to to a dealer for installation. Well I'm a DIY kind of guy....I like to know how things work from the bottom up.


----------



## htkaki (Aug 1, 2014)

I think by adding the corner bass traps at the ceiling corners will improve on bass details. I have my room treated for all 4 corners. No more bass ringing even if I listen at loud volume as the PB13-Ultra churns out high output. Previously, I have this uneasiness feeling at my ears.


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm waiting for my Ultra to be delivered. I'm thinking about corner traps and I really like the look of yours. DO you have any info on the construction process?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice setup... looks really clean. :T


----------

